

Google Updates its Transparency Report - lukesandberg
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/more-data-more-transparency-around.html
Google has just updated its transparency report with data from the first half of 2011<p>http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/governmentrequests/#2011-06
======
lukesandberg
The major new interesting metric on the report is the disclosure of the number
of users or accounts that were 'targeted' by requests for user data:

[http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/governmentrequests/...](http://www.google.com/transparencyreport/governmentrequests/US/?p=2011-06&t=USER_DATA_REQUEST)

